
Should McDonald's Happy Meals be Banned? - binarymax
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/damien-hoffman/should-mcdonalds-happy-me_b_556686.html
======
balding_n_tired
"As the father of a 9 1/2-month-old, I prefer to have a level playing field
when taking the time to teach my children how to eat healthy. If Ronald is
giving toys with his meals, I have to work that much harder to get my children
to eat what is best for their self-interest (which is also best for our
economy and society). Personally, I am sick of having to compete with the
lowest common denominator when it comes to creating a healthy environment for
my family."

Then don't got to McDonalds. I don't suggest banning The Huffington Post
because it want to do for thought what whipping cream does for arteries.

------
waxman
My gf is getting her PhD at Yale, and she studies the obesity epidemic with
some of the field's leaders. As a result, I'm pretty fluent in the science of
this issue.

All I have to say is, in 10 years I think we'll look back on fast-food
advertising to kids like we do on cigarette advertising to kids. These
companies directly target children with a product that measurably harms them.

And it's not as simple as not going to McDonald's. This type of insidious
advertising directed at kids is all over the place, and it's difficult for
parents to compete with hundreds of millions of dollars spent on carefully
scripted cartoons and promoting appealing toys.

Check out <http://yaleruddcenter.org> for some facts.

------
JoeAltmaier
I'll tell you what's broken: my high-school son's school lunch is 500
calories. He's a growing, athletic kid! He would starve on that. So he
scrounges for junk, brings pop-tarts to school etc to survive. Political
correctness so often backfires.

------
mhd
First they came for the Happy Meals...

------
JoeAltmaier
Spineless parents whining about "competing" because they can't stand up to a
3-year-old?

